# big buck contest?



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

what happend? Is someone going to put up a vote poll? Or is it over?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep...it's over.
OGF nmember "Got One" is the winner.
Look for an announcement on the front page when our resident tech guy ShakeDown returns from his quest for Smallmouth at Dale Hollow.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I never saw the voting thread. I saw the buck register thread where WE were arguing like immature idiots but i never saw anything after that. Hmmmm


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

The rules in that thread clearly stated to vote right in that thread,just like we have in prior years.

See the rules here..http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=130839

I also made a post before the end of the contest linking members to the buck thread to vote.

The OGF staff came up with the new poll format for voting in the Angler Of The Year contest,which was started long after the Buck Of The Year opened.
Sorry for any confusion this may have caused.
We will use the new format in both contests next year.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I'll be darned. Thought I was arguing and turns out I was voting. Then again I've always been somewhat confused by those 'rules' things that you are supposed to read.
A lot of nice animals were posted. Too bad that the thread got so twisted up in the membership issue and kind of lost focus on the animal issue. Wonder how many members didn't realize it was a vote due to those of us that were debating and didn't vote because of it. 
Oh well, good job by all that posted some very nice animals.


----------



## Bent Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

Guys,

The period for entering your pictures will be up at the end of bow season.

Lewis will then provide the format for voting.

You can vote all you want now but it doesn't mean anything, yet """




This post threw me off. Everyone was voting but then i thought I needed to wait till after season anyways. I never read the rules post though.
Congrats to Got One!! I was voting for him anyway. 
He's no munchkin and that deer is bigger than it looks in pictures for sure!

Way to go for all the people lucky (good) enough to take a buck that made that page!!!!
Some real Brutes!!!!


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

same here....i was waiting til after the season was over and the thread was locked.....oh well i guess it does not matter. the big buck club will keep the real winner listed by inches as it should be.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

http://wheelhouseadvisors.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/sour-grapes.jpg


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is another post I put up directing members to vote..
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=137684
Sorry about the confusion...next year the new format will make it crystal clear.


----------



## jotoona (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't see how Gotone won the contest other than how some of our public officials get nominated to a position when their clearly not qualified, it just happens I guess. Gotone clearly shot a nice deer but it doesn't compare to Baconstrips. Once again nice deer by by all, sorry bacon.


----------



## BaconStrip (Jan 27, 2009)

LMAO,, I vote for Slicks deer, are you kidding, ITS OVER? I have been on everyday after bow season and never saw the thread for voting. the only thing regarding was a Lewis post saying the voting starts after bow season.
I can really care less about the plaque or shirt or whatever but this was a complete sham, most of us were waiting patiently for a thread for voting, because thats what was said was coming, LOL anyway congrats to Gotone, great deer and super congrats to the four other bigger deer, with more character, Especially Slick great deer brother.
By the way for the genius who thinks i joined this January, ummm well it was over a year ago.


----------



## jotoona (Nov 19, 2008)

I would like to see the standings of how everyone placed in the big buck contest, just curious to see how everyone judges things. I don't even deer hunt but I enjoy the stories as well as the pictures, and I know there were a few deer that were nicer than the winners. Maybe thats why I just fish.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Well...this is the third annual OGF buck contest.
The voting rules this year were exactly the same as prior years.
I suggest that those who question the fairness of the contest or want call it a sham..please read the ENTIRE first post at the beginning of the contest thread...HERE....http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=130839.
It is still "stickied" at the top of the Bucks and Does forum.


Lundy's post must have caused some confusion.
For this we apologize.
The OGF staff have had several discussions about using the new poll format for voting in all contests.
Problem being, once this discussion took place the Buck Contest was long ago started and several votes were already cast.
In the interest of fairness we kept the old format,as we had no way to enter the votes into a poll format that were already cast.
In an attempt to offset this confusion..I made another post in the lounge directing members to vote in the contest thread.....
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=137684

We hear you loud and clear and can assure you that the new format will be adpopted next year.
This contest is just one of many efforts by the OGF staff to keep the forums lively and interesting for you,our members.

As with any contest there are winners and losers.
Our membership is free to use any criteria they choose when they cast their votes.
Maybe with some members it is not always about the total inches or how high a deer scores.
Maybe someone likes the great stories that go along with harvesting a nice animal.
Maybe a great photo comes into play.
For that reason it is not titled a big buck contest.
The votes are what they are and speak for themselves.
Thanks to all that entered.


----------

